# [S]Pulseaudio Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

manche Programmpakete erfordern bzw. installieren Pulseaudiopakete. Dann funktioniert aber leider die Soundausgabe von manchen Programmen sporadisch nicht mehr. Deshalb habe ich jetzt in der make.conf ein -pulseaudio eingetragen.

Was bringt pulseaudio für Vorteile. Woran kann mein Audioausgabeproblem in Verbindung mit Pulseaudio liegen?

G. RolandLast edited by Tinitus on Wed Feb 08, 2012 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nightmarez

Hey,

Pulseaudio stellt eine extra Audioschicht über Alsa dar. Damit kannst du genau definieren, wo welche Ausgabe stattfinden soll. Bei mir funktioniert es super, dh ich kann problemlos zwischen meiner internen Soundkarte mit Ausgabe auf die Stereoanlage und zwischen meinem USB Headset (eigene Soundkarte) wechseln und dass sogar im laufenden Betrieb der Programme. Vielleicht solltest du mal das Programm pavucontrol installieren und damit dein Pulsaudio-System konfigurieren.

----------

## Tinitus

 *nightmarez wrote:*   

> Hey,
> 
> Pulseaudio stellt eine extra Audioschicht über Alsa dar. Damit kannst du genau definieren, wo welche Ausgabe stattfinden soll. Bei mir funktioniert es super, dh ich kann problemlos zwischen meiner internen Soundkarte mit Ausgabe auf die Stereoanlage und zwischen meinem USB Headset (eigene Soundkarte) wechseln und dass sogar im laufenden Betrieb der Programme. Vielleicht solltest du mal das Programm pavucontrol installieren und damit dein Pulsaudio-System konfigurieren.

 

Das wars! Danke für den Tipp!

----------

## musv

Vorteil Pulseaudio:

on-the-fly-Umleitung von Soundströmen auf andere Devices - auch über das Netzwerk

Nachteil Pulseaudio:

Es lässt sich eine teilweise höhere CPU-Last beobachten. Es wird sogar geraten, bei Soundknacken Pulseaudio (Nice-Level) höher zu priorisieren.

weiterer Daemon

weitere potentielle Fehlerquelle

Will man die dazugehörigen Tools (Padevchooser) nutzen, benötigt man wieder Zeroconf (weiterer Daemon) 

scheinbar keine Bit-Perfect-Übertragung (Google ist da nicht eindeutig)

Pulseaudio stellt auch redundante Funktionalitäten zur Verfügung:

Softmixing (kann Alsa über dmix und OSS sowieso)

Separate Lautstärkekontrolle für einzelne Anwendungen (kann OSS ebenfalls per default)

Pulseaudio ist in den von nightmarez beschriebenen Anwendungsfällen sinnvoll. In allen anderen Fällen sollte man sich überlegen, ob man das Ding wirklich haben will.Last edited by musv on Thu Feb 09, 2012 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Weiterer Nachteil: 

Kein direkter Zugriff auf die Soundkartenhardware mehr möglich. Benötigt man z. B. jack als Echtzeit Soundserver, so ist dieses mit Pulsaudio nicht realisierbar.

Jack wird z. B. für den Betrieb von Ardour benötigt.

Fazit: Professionelle Audiobearbeitung in Verbindung mit pulsaudio nicht möglich.

----------

## nightmarez

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Weiterer Nachteil: 
> 
> Kein direkter Zugriff auf die Soundkartenhardware mehr möglich. Benötigt man z. B. jack als Echtzeit Soundserver, so ist dieses mit Pulsaudio nicht realisierbar.
> 
> Jack wird z. B. für den Betrieb von Ardour benötigt.
> ...

 

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, was das Jack USE-Flag bei Pulseaudio bringt. Jemand Erfahrung damit gesammelt?

----------

## astaecker

 *nightmarez wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Weiterer Nachteil: 
> 
> Kein direkter Zugriff auf die Soundkartenhardware mehr möglich. Benötigt man z. B. jack als Echtzeit Soundserver, so ist dieses mit Pulsaudio nicht realisierbar.
> 
> Jack wird z. B. für den Betrieb von Ardour benötigt.
> ...

 

Damit kann PulseAudio erkennen, wann der JACK Daemon läuft, um sich dann selber zu deaktivieren. Weil "Es kann nur einen geben".

----------

## musv

 *astaecker wrote:*   

>  *nightmarez wrote:*   Da stellt sich mir die Frage, was das Jack USE-Flag bei Pulseaudio bringt. Jemand Erfahrung damit gesammelt? 
> 
> Damit kann PulseAudio erkennen, wann der JACK Daemon läuft, um sich dann selber zu deaktivieren. Weil "Es kann nur einen geben".

 

Nach dem Verhalten, wie Pulseaudio ohne jegliche Nachfrage als KDE-Backend OSS vorgezogen wird (OSS kann man dann nicht mal mehr auswählen), finde ich das merkwürdig. Normalerweise hätte ich erwartet, dass Pulseaudio dann konsequent den Jack abschießt.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## astaecker

 *musv wrote:*   

> Nach dem Verhalten, wie Pulseaudio ohne jegliche Nachfrage als KDE-Backend OSS vorgezogen wird (OSS kann man dann nicht mal mehr auswählen), finde ich das merkwürdig. Normalerweise hätte ich erwartet, dass Pulseaudio dann konsequent den Jack abschießt.  

 

Das scheint mir aber eher eine Bevorzugung durch KDE zu sein, als dass PulseAudio irgendeine Erkennung von KDE hat.

----------

## franzf

Für phonon gibt es ein "pulseaudio"-USE-Flag. Wenn das entfernt wird und phonon trotzdem noch pulseaudio erkennt und verwendet, ist das ein klassischer Fall von automagic dependency und sollte gemeldet werden. Aber vllt. kann phonon da selber nicht allzu viel dafür, wenn gstreamer oder vlc selber mit pulseaudio-Unterstützung gebaut wurden und das pulseaudio-device haben wollen. Weiß aber nicht wirklich, wie das in phonon geregelt ist -> Devs fragen  :Smile: 

----------

